# Gramado - Rio Grande do Sul - welcome



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado Brazil


Hello guys









Germano Schüür

















Germano Schüür








Cleber Lima








Cleber Lima








Cleber Lima








Cleber Lima








Germano Schüür


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ernandes C Santos








Ernandes C Santos








Ernandes C Santos








Ernandes C Santos








Ernandes C Santos


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Stephan Alexander Riederer








Stephan Alexander Riederer


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

matheus marra








matheus marra








matheus marra








matheus marra


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Walter Leite








Walter Leite








Walter Leite


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

beautiful city


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow! I'll have to check out this city on Wikipedia and Google Earth.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

geoff189d said:


> Wow! I'll have to check out this city on Wikipedia and Google Earth.


:lol:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## old school (Apr 26, 2009)

Mais uma vez...

Europa na America do Sul...
____________________
Sanitas Per Escam...


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

:nuts::nuts:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice images from Gramado...:cheers:


----------



## Răng Đông Ri (Oct 10, 2012)

:cheers::cheers::cheers:so beautyfull


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Very nice pictures from Gramado! :cheers2:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^



Răng Đông Ri;99080326 said:


> :cheers::cheers::cheers:so beautyfull


Thanks.:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

]


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Walter Leite









Walter Leite


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Marcelo S F








Marcelo S F


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Marcelo S F








Marcelo S F


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful Gramado. Very well mantained. Ive heard its a popular Christmas destination in Brazil.

From Colonia Tovar in Venezuela to Punta Arenas in Chile or from Pozuzo in Peru to La Cumbrecita in Argentina, South America has an important package of German founded and rise towns.


----------



## vostoks (Sep 30, 2010)

Gramado is the heaven on earth.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^:nuts::nuts:



sebvill said:


> Beautiful Gramado. Very well mantained. Ive heard its a popular Christmas destination in Brazil.
> 
> From Colonia Tovar in Venezuela to Punta Arenas in Chile or from Pozuzo in Peru to La Cumbrecita in Argentina, South America has an important package of German founded and rise towns.


kay:kay:


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

So beautiful!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rudiero said:


> So beautiful!


Thanks:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ailton Liberato








Ailton Liberato


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

by yarsurus








by yarsurus








by yarsurus









by yarsurus








by yarsurus


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

yarsurus







~
yarsurus








yarsurus








yarsurus


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

yarsurus


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

yarsurus








yarsurus


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm waiting for the tipical comments: "This is not Brazil!!!" "Where is the Blacks?" "Where are the favelas?"


----------



## sursena (Apr 12, 2012)

Maria_Helena JF said:


> I'm waiting for the tipical comments: "This is not Brazil!!!" "Where is the Blacks?" "Where are the favelas?"


"Parabens", o seu comentario foi o primeiro a falar algo tao racista :nuts:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

sursena said:


> "Parabens", o seu comentario foi o primeiro a falar algo tao racista :nuts:


Please guys; this is peaceful skyline photo thread.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos and from Gramado


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Candido (Aug 5, 2012)

Can black people live in the city?


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Candido said:


> Can black people live in the city?


you actually asked this question? Brazil is a free country and anyone can live where they will have, provided you have a financial position to do so. This kind of racist question is regrettable. And by the way if you do not see nearly black in the pictures is because Rio Grande do Sul is due to the fact that black people represents 5.2% of the state population, and the region as a lawn across the Serra Gaucha is less than in the southern region of the state where there was use of slave labor during the colonial period and the Empire of Brazil. But black people, white or yellow people is welcome in any place!!


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Excellent shows the most tourist cities from Rio Grande do Sul, one of Brazil's most charming cities by attention to detail, which year after year has been making improvements and gaining new urban, entertainment attractions allowing the entire year. Thanks for sharing this with forumers to the international forum.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

RVpoa said:


> Excellent shows the most tourist cities from Rio Grande do Sul, one of Brazil's most charming cities by attention to detail, which year after year has been making improvements and gaining new urban, entertainment attractions allowing the entire year. Thanks for sharing this with forumers to the international forum.


Thanks:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Feflori


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

gabriel mc14









Ernandes C Santos








Ernandes C Santos


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Photos by Adail Pedroso Rosa

















Photos by Adail Pedroso Rosa

















Photos by Adail Pedroso Rosa


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Reinaldo Azevedo








José Bento Chimello








José Bento Chimello









Reinaldo Azevedo


----------



## Ocidadao (Nov 25, 2012)

Campos do Jordão ou Gramado?
Hahaha as duas são show!!
Parabéns pelo thread xrtn2


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^


Thanks.:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Adail Pedroso Rosa








Adail Pedroso Rosa








Adail Pedroso Rosa


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Roberta Soriano








Roberta Soriano








Roberta Soriano


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Photos by Roberta Soriano









Photos by Roberta Soriano


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

A tour by car in Gramado - RS - Brasil


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

Ok.Thanks


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

http://mapadomundo.org/gramado/mcdonald´s-em-gramado/


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

http://thecityfixbrasil.com/








renehass


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Photos by Hunricane


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

renehass








renehass


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Feflori


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Marcelo SF


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Renehass


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

renehass


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ernandes C Santos


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

reneHass










http://mapadomundo.org/gramado/mcdonald´s-em-gramado/









reneHass








reneHass


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado/RS, 2º dia by Gramado/RS, um sonho de viagem..., on Flickr


Gramado/RS, 2º dia by Gramado/RS, um sonho de viagem..., on Flickr


----------



## Zn Steinbach (Nov 23, 2012)

: Аплодисменты:
Indescribable beauty!
If would, Brazil was all such .....


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado/RS, 5º dia by Gramado/RS, um sonho de viagem..., on Flickr


Gramado/RS, 5º dia by Gramado/RS, um sonho de viagem..., on Flickr


Gramado/RS, 1º dia by Gramado/RS, um sonho de viagem..., on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Catedral de Pedra by W Gaspar, on Flickr


Gramado/RS, 1º dia by Gramado/RS, um sonho de viagem..., on Flickr


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

awesome city and region!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Centro de Gramado by Bruno Sussella Teixeira, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Amazing pictures. Congrats for this incredible thread!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

Thanks:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Chocofest Gramado e Canela 2013 by Crafty_witchy_girl, on Flickr


Chocofest Gramado e Canela 2013 by Crafty_witchy_girl, on Flickr


Chocofest Gramado e Canela 2013 by Crafty_witchy_girl, on Flickr


Florybal Cocolate's store by Crafty_witchy_girl, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Caracol chocolate's store by Crafty_witchy_girl, on Flickr


Chocofest Gramado e Canela 2013 by Crafty_witchy_girl, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Lago Negro by Crafty_witchy_girl, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado/RS, 5º dia by Gramado/RS, um sonho de viagem..., on Flickr


----------



## opusdei (Apr 14, 2013)

What is the best airport to arrive in Gramado? Porto Alegre or Caxias do Sul?


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

opusdei said:


> What is the best airport to arrive in Gramado? Porto Alegre or Caxias do Sul?


Sorry I dont know.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado/RS, 7º dia by Gramado/RS, um sonho de viagem..., on Flickr


----------



## Holz (Aug 7, 2008)

opusdei said:


> What is the best airport to arrive in Gramado? Porto Alegre or Caxias do Sul?


O aeroporto de Caxias do Sul fica mais perto de Gramado, porém Porto Alegre tem mais ofertas de voos e os preços sao menores.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice photos from Gramado. :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado/RS, 6º dia by Gramado/RS, um sonho de viagem..., on Flickr


----------



## paulista1978 (Jul 15, 2007)

Maria_Helena JF said:


> I'm waiting for the tipical comments: "This is not Brazil!!!" "Where is the Blacks?" "Where are the favelas?"


Ah, keep calm and waiting. :bash:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado/RS, 4º dia by Gramado/RS, um sonho de viagem..., on Flickr












LAJE DE PEDRA by mrock, on Flickr


Gramado/RS, 2º dia by Gramado/RS, um sonho de viagem..., on Flickr


Gramado/RS, 7º dia by Gramado/RS, um sonho de viagem..., on Flickr


















Renehass


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

where are the favelas? just kidding!!
i love gramado!! you should post Canela too


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

TEBC said:


> where are the favelas? just kidding!!
> i love gramado!! you should post Canela too


Okay


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

DSC02816 por Mario C Bucci, no Flickr











Gramado - RS por Sversuti, no Flickr


----------

